

The End of Hosting Transfer Quotas? - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/09/03/11-goes-unlimited-with-hosting-bandwidth/

======
lsc
Unlimited works great, as long as you are okay with the provider prohibiting
anything that might actually use a lot of bandwidth.

